# Portaspresso



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought it was about time I posted a picture of ALL of the Portaspresso equipment that I have so here 'tis:

View attachment 8437


I thought it might be easier if I labelled the different components. Invisible is the double PF which is attached to the Rossa HC. The gadget on the right is mountain bike shock pump which is used to pressurise the Rossa TR. One charge will normally give me three or four coffees depending on the pressure profile that I use - the pressure gauge fits both espresso makers.

I continue to be really impressed by the quality of the Rosco grinders!

David


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like a very upmarket 18th century apothecary, David


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks expensive?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Looks expensive?


It is! It is all handmade by one guy in Australia and the cost plus shipping plus customs etc. makes it a luxury priced set of kit!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Lovely looking kit David. Looks you are sorted for decent coffee anywhere


----------



## Paolo5 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi David,

Love your setup! I have a few of the Rossas and a Rosco too. Great stuff!

Can you tell me as far as ergonomics goes, how is it using the Rosco mini compared to the Rosco original...both with actual grinding and preparing a basket? (I really like grinding straight into the basket with the Rosco and have been wondering about the basket prep with the mini.)

I have gone back to using the Rossa HC and am really enjoying this. Which do you prefer of the Rossas?

Many thanks,

Paolo


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Paolo,

Glad to find a fellow Portaspresso fan!

I prefer to use the Rosco because of grinding directly into the basket as you mentioned. However, it is quite heavy and very thick so the mini is more comfortable to use. There is no difference at all in the performance of the two. If you were to buy a Rosco Mini, you really need the Grind Transfer Adapter to facilitate loading either the Rossa or a regular PF. It is a very pricy (AUD$25 if I remember) plastic disc but it does keep the grounds inside!

Generally, the mini is for when I am using other coffee makers (Aeropress / Handpresso / Bialetti Elletrika etc.) but if I were taking the Rossa then it would be the Rosco before the mini.

I seem to stick to the Rossa TR most of the time but I really ought to use the HC more!

Perhaps this will help me to remember to use it more!

David


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on a Rosco Mini









3 week backorder, but i'll be looking forward to this very much!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Impressive set up.


----------



## beo1329 (Apr 23, 2015)

I own both Rosco Mini and Alu Rossa PG. It is the real deal. Expensive, but worth it...


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

never seen anything like it . very interesting


----------



## beo1329 (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is my kit:


----------

